# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisation de la fonction AnimateWindow

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Utilisation de la fonction AnimateWindow

Prsentation de la fonction API d'affichage d'une fentre avec animation

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

